

Droid Does - buugs
http://droiddoes.com

======
fpgeek
Wow. _Verizon_ attacking Apple's hostility to open development? Talk about a
pot and a kettle...

~~~
DenisM
Verizon has done an unexpected about-face around a year ago, turning from the
most closed carrier (crippled phones, removing bluetooth etc) to the one who,
at least on paper, embraces open everything.

My guess is that they looked at the network capacity and realized that if they
push other carriers into "who's got more open access?" war they will come out
on top by virtue of having more bandwidth to sustain those apps. Their latest
attack ads against AT&T pretty much underscore that with point made on
watching mobile video.

I may be ascribing too much to Verizon, but I know if I had more XYZ then
competition I would certainly make my current and potential users appreciate
XYZ more in order to gain advantage. True for any value of XYZ.

~~~
protomyth
To most people I talk to (and my personal belief), Verizon's commercials are
directed squarely at Apple. I was hoping to have a choice in US carriers, but
this ad seems to kill that possibility.

~~~
evgen
It is a network protocol issue. Verizon and Sprint are CDMA, AT&T and T-Mobile
(and the rest of the world) are GSM. Your phone will work on one spec or the
other, and depending on the spec you will have two carriers to choose from if
you were to get an unlocked phone.

~~~
DenisM
Things change. When it comes to 4G Verizon has abandoned EV-DV (Qualcom/CDMA
family) and instead committed to LTE (GSM family). What this means is that
come 4G there will be one standard across all major carriers both in states
and in Europe. (I can't imagine Sprint having enough money to justify further
EvDv R&D so they will have to switch as well).

Verizon is hard at work rolling out LTE equipment as we speak.

~~~
fpgeek
Seeing that play out will be interesting. I don't know how many people (like
me) stick with AT&T and T-Mobile because they insist on having a phone that
will work overseas, but I'd bet we're among the more _profitable_ consumers...

------
vlad
I'd like to see this but I get a blank white page on the iPhone.

~~~
dminor
I guess if they really want to poach iPhone users they'll need to make a non-
flash site ;)

------
rms
Is Droid really going to have 800 x 480 screen resolution? Are screens with
DPI that insanely high really capable of making it into devices sold for $200
with contract?

I've been waiting for a phone with such a usable screen resolution but it
never seems to actually come true; it's just rumor. At this point I'd be happy
just to get 640 x400.

~~~
MuToiD_MaN
My HTC Touch Pro2 (Windows Mobile) has that resolution. Verizon has already
had a couple released 800x480 screens that run their BREW platform (LG EnV
Touch). All are usable but none have the iPhone's hardware graphics
acceleration. Kind of a shame, too.

EDIT: I should also mention that it cost me about $200 with renewal

------
protomyth
I think we now have the answer to the question "Will Verizon ever get the
iPhone?". Given how they are attacking the iPhone and Apple's temper, I would
say "No".

------
reconbot
I wonder how it compares with the two android phones sprint is coming out
with. I've been out of contract a while and I won't move to AT&T do to service
problems in nyc, but I'd really like a more powerful smartphone then my
blackberry. I've got my iPod Touch for my iApps.

------
protomyth
The droid trademark is owned by Lucasfilms??? I had thought it was just a
generic word for robot (guess you do learn new things from commercials).

